# Three carseats in a Toyota Matrix?



## Novus (Mar 16, 2010)

We have a 2006 Matrix and a 21-month-old DS and I'm due with #2 in July. I also baby-sit a friend's 18-month old during the day and would like to continue keeping him. The biggest obstacle to that right now is space in the car. DS and the daycare baby would both be over two. Baby #2 would be RFing, probably in an infant seat (ideally the Combi Shuttle b/c that's what we already have) and the two toddlers would be in convertibles. I'd love to get one of the convertibles in RFing too, but I *really* doubt that will be possible.

Are there any three seats that would make this configuration (either 2 RFing and 1 FFing or 2 FFing and 1 RFing) possible? Right now, we have 2 Evenflo Symphony seats for the two toddlers (both RFing), but with the two of them in there, there's not even room for a person to sit in the middle, let alone a carseat. We'll be going to try out some seats soon, but I wanted to have some idea of which seats to try and if it's even worth trying.


----------



## mtm (Dec 4, 2003)

We had two sunshine radians plus a booster seat in the back of our matrix for a couple years. Now we have two boosters and one radian.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Radians or Complete Airs for the toddlers RFing, with the Combi should work.


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a Matrix 2005 and DS is due in about a month. We will have a rear-facing Radian behind the driver for DD (who is 2, but not yet 20 pounds, and won't be forward facing for ages), a forward-facing Radian in the middle for DS (who will probably get in through the front seat, he is older though at 4 when baby arrives) and then a rear-facing Coccoro for the baby behind the passenger seat. That being said, 3 Radians would work too, though I won't want to rear-face a Radian at a newborn 45 degree angle, which is why we are using the Coccoro for the baby, since it is designed for a small car. That being said, you might be able to fit the infant seat instead of the Coccoro in that third space.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We've got a Vibe, essentially the same car, and we did RFing Boulevard, RFing Coccoro and FFing Marathon. Also RFing Boulevard, RFing Coccoro and FFing Radian. Like a previous poster said, it's difficult to do a 45 degree rearfacing angle for a newborn, so we went with a Coccoro. I'm sure you would be fine with your Combi and two Radian's. In our experience, we just needed one of the really narrow seats, the Radian or the Coccoro, to make it work.


----------



## TrishSLP (Nov 1, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtm*
> 
> We had two sunshine radians plus a booster seat in the back of our matrix for a couple years. Now we have two boosters and one radian.


Which boosters do you have? Is it still working? What's your setup?


----------



## TrishSLP (Nov 1, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtm*
> 
> We had two sunshine radians plus a booster seat in the back of our matrix for a couple years. Now we have two boosters and one radian.


Which boosters do you have? Is it still working? What's your setup?


----------

